# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Squares print as parallelograms

## SKK

Flashforge Creator Pro.  If I print a square or rectangle, it comes out as a parallelogram.  From what I've read, the travel rods are not perpendicular.  How do I access the X axis rods, then loosen and align them?  Do I take the top off?  One side off?  Are there set screws to loosen and adjust one side or the other?

----------

